# Looking for the page of Eye Iris's



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

I've always google eyes and find what i want then you can change the color in paint or photoshop


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.hauntershangout.com/graphics/projects/easyeyes/easyeyes.jpg

Maybe?


----------



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks Frankie's Girl! That's the palate I was looking for.


----------

